# PopTop problem on FreeBSD 9



## comnetboy (Jul 24, 2012)

I installed net/poptop on FreeBSD 8.2 (My VPN Server) and I was successful to connect a Windows XP to it. But I couldn't install net/poptop on FreeBSD 9. So I copied the config files from 8.2 version. pptpd(8) is started on 9 now but I can't connect from XP. I get

```
error 800: Unable to establish the vpn connection. The VPN server may be unrechable or security parameters may not be configured properly for this connection.
```

Here are my config files. I need help please.

/usr/local/etc/pptpd.conf


```
debug
noipparam
localip 192.168.0.136
remoteip 172.16.10.120-200
pidfile /var/run/pptpd.pid
```

/etc/ppp/ppp.conf


```
pptp:
  set timeout 0
  set log phase chat connect lcp ipcp command
  set dial
  set login
  set ifaddr 192.168.0.136 172.16.10.120-172.16.10.200 255.255.0.0
  set server /tmp/loop "" 0177
  set accmap ffffffff
  enable proxy
  enable proxyall
  enable mschapv2
  accept mschapv2
  enable pap
  accept pap
  enable chap
  accept chap
  enable mppe
  enable mppe-128
  enable lqr
  enable dns
  accept dns
  set dns 192.168.0.1
  allow mode direct
#  set radius /etc/ppp/radius.conf
```

/etc/ppp.secure


```
#!/bin/sh
```


----------



## comnetboy (Jul 25, 2012)

Fortunately I found a way in another thread. I updated the ports using 

```
portsnap fetch extract
```
after that I installed poptop on freebsd9 successfully. Now I want to know how we can make pptpd working without using poptop and something like that. I mean installing pptpd manually. which files with which config should we add or change? can anyone help in this regard?

thanks in advance

comnetboy


----------

